# Police dogs and trainers earn their sea legs on Quincy's USS Salem



## Chree (Mar 14, 2005)

Twenty police dogs have been getting their sea legs aboard the USS Salem this week in the name of homeland security. Dogs from police departments in Quincy, Weymouth, Milton, Hanover and other eastern Massachusetts communities, and from the federal Air Marshal Service and Department of Interior are taking part in the three-day program, which started Monday

Police dogs and trainers earn their sea legs on Quincy's USS Salem - Quincy, MA - The Patriot Ledger


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2010)

Nice, was it hot enough. Dogs are always an asset.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

nice to see the old ship still being used.

boy scouts camp there and it's turned into a "haunted ship" at Halloween.

someone's using their head down there to keep people coming to see the USS Salem


----------

